# Ipod touch + nike, sans chaussure Nike !!!



## todofirst (5 Juin 2009)

Quelqu'un a-t-il une combine, pour fixer le "sensor nike" à une chaussure de sport autre que de la marque Nike ?

Merci.


----------



## Amandine57 (5 Juin 2009)

Bonjour !
Eh bien à part faire un petit trou pour le capteur en dessous de ta semelle (ce qui est fait directement sur les chaussures Nike compatibles ) je ne vois pas vraiment.
Le problème c'est que sinon cela risque de te gêner.
Sinon les chaussures compatibles se trouvent assez facilement dans n'importe quel magasin de sport.
A bientôt !


----------



## todofirst (6 Juin 2009)

Amandine57 a dit:


> Bonjour !
> Eh bien à part faire un petit trou pour le capteur en dessous de ta semelle (ce qui est fait directement sur les chaussures Nike compatibles ) je ne vois pas vraiment.
> Le problème c'est que sinon cela risque de te gêner.
> Sinon les chaussures compatibles se trouvent assez facilement dans n'importe quel magasin de sport.
> A bientôt !



Alors j'ai trouvé la solution, merci pour ton aide. :
http://www.macway.com/fr/advanced_s...asy+Crystal&submitButton.x=0&submitButton.y=0


----------



## Gwen (6 Juin 2009)

Il suffit de faire une petite pochette fixée sur les lacets en effet.

Tu peux en coudre une toi même ou en acheter une.


----------



## Amandine57 (7 Juin 2009)

C'est bon à savoir !
J'avoue que je ne me suis pas cassée la tête je me suis dis que c'était l'occasion de me racheter des bonnes chaussures toutes neuves !
Bon sport et à bientôt !


----------



## todofirst (7 Juin 2009)

Amandine57 a dit:


> C'est bon à savoir !
> J'avoue que je ne me suis pas cassée la tête je me suis dis que c'était l'occasion de me racheter des bonnes chaussures toutes neuves !
> Bon sport et à bientôt !



Je vais une fois par an à Cuneo en Italie acheter des chaussures de sport à "Nike factory".
Cette année j'en avais marre de porter toujours la même marque.
J'ai pris des mizuno dont je ne regrette pas... Je te les conseille vivement !


----------



## Amandine57 (8 Juin 2009)

Ok, je prends note pour les prochaines !
A bientôt !


----------



## FlnY (3 Avril 2010)

bonjour a tous

existe t il une solution lorsque l'on a un ipod touch premiere generation et le kit nike + ipod , autre que de devoir racheter un ipod plus recent ??


----------



## Applenikeipod (28 Février 2012)

Bonjour,
Je possède un IPod Touch 3 enfin j'ai la caméra et les messages car je l'ai mis à jour.
Je voudrais faire marcher l'application Nike+IPod comment faire ?
Ou acheter des chaussures Nike+ avec le trou pour le capteur dans la semelle en taille 34-35 ou encore sans chaussures Nike+ sa m'avantagerait vraiment !

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Gwen (28 Février 2012)

Le plus simple, c'est de glisser le capteur dans la chaussette. C'est ce que je fais, ça marche très bien.


----------

